# Check this OC out: Dothan CPU overclocked from 1.7 to 2.4, running at 82 degrees



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

Running at 82 degrees, however this CPU is supposedly rated at 100 degrees, so I think it is safe.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW, thats not far of a %50 Overclock!

Thats like an i7 975 at 5.0Ghz!!!!!

INSANE!

:grin:

Burrell

(Do keep an eye on the temps though)


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh and by the way, What did I use to OC it to 2.4? ClockGen BECAUSE THE BIOS DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO OC. In order to have a permanent overclock, I pin modded the socket to raise the speed to 2.2 GHz. If I want to bring it up to 2.4 I have to use clock gen.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the temps are too high but good attempt.


----------

